# My first Goyard - reveal new version of the 233



## Tanna69

I got my first Goyard this weekend. It's the new version of the 233. Absolutely love it!


----------



## carlarp8

Tanna69 said:


> I got my first Goyard this weekend. It's the new version of the 233. Absolutely love it!


this bag is so charming! congrats!


----------



## chefmom

Tanna69 said:


> I got my first Goyard this weekend. It's the new version of the 233. Absolutely love it!


Love this bag!  I am so happy that they FINALLY made it a crossbody.  I am thinking of getting black - have you worn it - do you love it as much after you took it out for a spin?


----------



## Tanna69

chefmom said:


> Love this bag!  I am so happy that they FINALLY made it a crossbody.  I am thinking of getting black - have you worn it - do you love it as much after you took it out for a spin?


I haven't worn it yet, I'll probably wear it for dinner on Thursday for the first time. I definitely love it, and I am so excited that the new version can be worn crossbody.


----------



## budsofmay

It's so gorgeous. Love love love the color!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Your bag is amazing. I really want to have a goyard piece as well. If I go to Paris I will visit the store.


----------



## yoshikitty

You have a very beautiful bag, congrats!
I tried the bag in yellow and it looks stunning. Unfortunately yellow is not my colour and they didn't have any other colour in store.


----------



## Tanna69

Tanna69 said:


> I haven't worn it yet, I'll probably wear it for dinner on Thursday for the first time. I definitely love it, and I am so excited that the new version can be worn crossbody.


----------



## MrGoyard

So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Tanna69

MrGoyard said:


> So beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Getdona

So pretty. Still researching about goyard before taking the plunge. This 233 bag is perfect. Do you mind sharing how much the price is? In usd. Thank you


----------



## Tanna69

Hi there, 3575 Euro at the Boutique in Paris, so approx. 4000 USD


----------



## yoshikitty

Tanna69 said:


> Hi there, 3575 Euro at the Boutique in Paris, so approx. 4000 USD



Hi! I wonder if you carry the bag mostly crossbody or on the shoulder? 
Do you think it's a bit too boxy?


----------



## Tanna69

Hi! I carry it crossbody. This new version comes with a long shoulder strap, I love to carry it crossbody. I don't think it's too boxy, I really like the size, it does fit all my essentials.


----------



## countryroad

This bag is at the top of my wishlist! Love it.


----------



## Tanna69

countryroad said:


> This bag is at the top of my wishlist! Love it.


Thank you


----------



## BleuSaphir

Lovely bag!


----------



## pandasnow

Beautiful!


----------



## galaxium

@Tanna69 you said it was 3575 euros - is this for the classic or color version? I know you have the navy blue but I'm shocked it was that cheap. 

The NYC shop told me prices were $4250 for classic and $5100 for color.


----------



## Tanna69

galaxium said:


> @Tanna69 you said it was 3575 euros - is this for the classic or color version? I know you have the navy blue but I'm shocked it was that cheap.
> 
> The NYC shop told me prices were $4250 for classic and $5100 for color.


Dear galaxium,  yes, it was 3575 Euros at the Paris boutique last year (October 2021) for the special color (navy blue). Goyard is more expensive in the US, and maybe they had a price increase in 2022. I really love the bag, but $5100 is a lot ...


----------

